# North East IHS Show - Bigger, Better - new venue!



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

*NOW IN BIGGER VENUE - IN DARLINGTON*
*Proudly sponsored by Lucky Reptile and Zoo Med*

*10th August 2014 - 10am*​ 

The North East branches of the IHS are pleased to announce their annual show - this year due to the shows popularity and big name speakers we have moved to a bigger venue at Longfield School, Longfield Road, Darlington. This is literally less than five minutes from the A1 and also the A66 for visitors from Teesside. Much more central for most of the branches catchment area!​ 
Speakers are;​ 
Chris Newman​ 
Richard Brook​ 
Eddie Bell (Ex Durham Constabulary Police Wildlife Liason Officer)​ 
The talks will be announced shortly, but this is a once in life time opportunity to get this level of the UK reptile hobby and industry into the North East. A chance that nobody should miss for a great, entertaining day out! We are hoping, if time allows, to have a question and answer style session with Chris, Richard, Eddie and myself (Kevin Stevens). This would be a great chance to throw questions about any aspect of the legal side of the hobby - the threats to the industry (including the possibility of no shows or even no hobby).​ 
Other attractions;​ 
Crufts style IHS standards Judging Show (breeders come along and win a first prize in one of the classes!)​ 
Breeders show case - come along and view breeders animals (strictly no animal sales on the day)​ 
Traders with discounted reptile keeping equipment - vivaria, heaters, lighting, decor, bowls, livefood, hides, plants and kinds of reptile dry goods from the BIG NAME shops in the North East - Coast to Coast Exotics, Reptile Hotel and Blaydon Exotics.​ 
On-site catering - Great Choice of hot and cold food and beverages.​ 
Venomous Reptiles Exhibitions - Naturally Wild will be with us again with a great selection of rarely exhibited venomous snakes!​ 
Reptile Photographers Exhibitions - show off your work - professional or hobbyist!​ 
BIG PRIZE Raffles - from our sponsors Lucky Reptile and Zoo Med​ 
Work Shops - In the great "Bake off" style! A fun programme of learning and showing your skills - from sexing snakes, keeping livefood, natural terraria and many other topics! Enter yourself or your terraria - you could win a prize!​ 
Its going to be a great day out for the full family!​ 
Admission will be;​ 
£1.00 IHS Full Members or FBH Affiliated Groups for adults - kids under 16 are free (must be accompanied by and adult). 
£2.00 For Non-members - kids under 16 are free!
Seniors (over 65) admission is £1.​ 
To enter judging show the cost is 50p per class per animal / activity / terrarium
To enter each workshop the cost is 50p per person (to cover materials)​ 
All fundraising goes to the IHS Branch funds and a proportion will be used to finance protecting our hobby and industry in the many legal battles that the FBH are involved in.​ 
.​


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

What's the date please?

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Hannah81 said:


> What's the date please?
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


Its the 10th of August 2014, starts at 10am.

Thanks


----------



## Robb75 (Jan 15, 2010)

Price for a "Breeders show case" table, if you please.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Robb75 said:


> Price for a "Breeders show case" table, if you please.


 We ask for a donation towards IHS Branch funds, but its optional. We need to make the shows successful, and without people like you attending there will be nothing to attract people to attend. Spread the word - if you or any of your pals would like tables please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

I'll be there! Looking forward to it


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

bump!


----------



## Dragonoak (Jan 12, 2013)

Looking forward to it! :2thumb:


----------



## cherryshrimp (Aug 1, 2012)

Sounds good, I'll try and be there


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

cherryshrimp said:


> Sounds good, I'll try and be there


Its getting bigger and better every year - look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

bump!


----------



## Dragonoak (Jan 12, 2013)

Quick question... is there parking nearby/at the venue?


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Dragonoak said:


> Quick question... is there parking nearby/at the venue?


Lots of parking, and also an overflow car park just in case - all very close to show entrance. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Dragonoak (Jan 12, 2013)

v-max said:


> Lots of parking, and also an overflow car park just in case - all very close to show entrance. Hope to see you there!


Thanks!! Fella's got the day off so thought we'd poke our noses in, first show for us so really can't wait


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

cherryshrimp said:


> Sounds good, I'll try and be there


look forward to seeing you!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

bump!


----------

